# „Transformers 4“ ohne Rosie Huntington-Whiteley



## beachkini (21 Feb. 2012)

​
*Victoria’s Secret-Engel Rosie Huntington-Whiteley will nicht nochmal in einem „Transformers“-Streifen auftreten. Michael Bay’s geplantes „Transformers 4“ müsste also ohne das Model – und einen Großteil der restlichen Ensembles – auskommen.*

Erst kürzlich bestätigte Regisseur Michael Bay, dass es einen vierten Teil der „Transformers“-Reihe geben soll – allerdings wie es aussieht mit komplett neuer Besetzung. So sagte ein Bekannter des Victoria’s Secret-Models Rosie Huntington-Whiteley der britischen Zeitung Daily Mirror: „*Rosie hat es Spaß gemacht im dritten Film dabei zu sein aber Action ist nicht so wirklich ihr Ding. Sie möchte vermeiden, nur für solche Filme gecastet zu werden.*“

Auch Josh Duhamel, der in allen drei „Transformers“-Teilen bisher den Soldaten William Lennox verkörperte, sagte für eine weitere Fortsetzung ab. Zudem erklärte er, dass auch weder Shia LaBeouf (Sam Witwicky) noch Tyrese Gibson (Technical Sergeant Robert Epps) Interesse an Teil 4 hätten. „Ich glaube nicht, dass irgendwer dabei ist. Ich weißt das Shia LaBeouf nicht mitmacht. Und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass Tyrese Gibson oder Rosie oder irgendwer sonst dabei ist“, erklärte er laut NME auf Nachfrage. Da trifft es sich ja gut, dass Michael Bay ohnehin eine komplette Neuauflage für seine Roboter plant.


----------



## FlerIstBoss (7 Aug. 2012)

Megan Fox war eh die bessere Besetzung. Aber das der alte Cast nicht im 4. Auftritt war doch eh bekannt. Die Story soll ja nicht weiter entwickelt werden, sondern ganz neu ansetzen, habe ich zumindest mal irgendwo gehört


----------



## imogspielen (17 Okt. 2012)

gott sei dank, die alte ging gar nicht -.-
Megan war einfach der hammer


----------



## Punisher (17 Okt. 2012)

Megan war nicht zu toppen


----------



## afkk (19 Okt. 2012)

Ich fand sie besser als Megan, aber auch nur optisch


----------



## Mitch01 (3 Nov. 2012)

schauspielerisch waren ja beide nicht der knaller. vielleicht gibt es im 4. teil mal eine richtige schauspielerin.


----------



## Death Row (3 Nov. 2012)

Mitch01 schrieb:


> schauspielerisch waren ja beide nicht der knaller. vielleicht gibt es im 4. teil mal eine richtige schauspielerin.



Wer sollte sich das antun? Der Hauptaugenmerk lag immer auf den Blechkisten, die sind ja die "Stars"


----------



## Taran (5 Nov. 2012)

Der soll sich mal an "M.A.S.K." versuchen.


----------



## JKofSpades (15 Dez. 2012)

Mark Walberg as Sam Whitwhicky could work in #5...good action star


----------



## UTux (15 Dez. 2012)

Die ganze Geschichte noch mal von vorn aber anders erzählt? Wo sind wir hier bei Spiederman, Star Trek u.s.w.? Alles nur um die Kassen zu füllen!


----------



## riptail (25 Dez. 2012)

wenn ich sowas höre könnt ich kotzen. eine neuauflage haben die alle blödheit gefrühstückt? shia ist der größte spinner von allen. er will keinen 4ten teil mitmachen. omg ist der dämlich.


----------



## molart (25 Dez. 2012)

Zum Glück macht die nicht mehr mit, schauspielen kann die mal überhaupt null komma gar nicht!


----------



## vosknocker (5 Jan. 2013)

Starting over with an entirely new cast and story would be best.


----------



## FlerIstBoss (6 Jan. 2013)

die Huntington hatte in dem Film eh nix zu suchen...aber schon lächerlich das alle tönen kein Bock haben im 4. Teil mitzuspielen wenn Bay von Anfang an gesagt hat wenn ein 4. Teil kommt dann mit komplett neuer Besetzung...denke das Wahlberg das Ding schaukeln wird...


----------



## Manutjee (7 Jan. 2013)

I'm happy with this since I really didn't like her, at all. I believe that there was not even a bit of a chemistry between her and Shia. Correct me if I'm wrong, will Shia not be working on this Transformer sequel? :O


----------



## Don76 (7 Jan. 2013)

Taran schrieb:


> Der soll sich mal an "M.A.S.K." versuchen.



Ein wahres Wort!!! :thumbup:

Ich warte seit Jahren darauf, dass das mal einer verfilmt.

Desweiteren reichen drei Filme von Transformers vollkommen aus. Der erste war oki, der 2te zum Einschlafen und den 3ten hab ich mir erst gar nicht angetan.


----------



## Pellaeon (28 Juni 2013)

Megan war eh besser, oder zumindest war sie mehr in der Story drin. Rosie war wirklich nur schmückendes Beiwerk.


----------



## darkbogen (9 Okt. 2013)

Megar war viel besser und schöner ;-)


----------

